# Nice ones at McFaddin beach



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

Had a buddy that has been asking me to bring him out and show him how to fish for shark in the surf. Even though it was a windy day within the first hour or so of us being there. He managed to catch his first blacktip. Length was 5ft3and a half.After that it was dead for a while. But overall I am pretty happy because he finally got him a shark.I believe I have him hooked now. Even though he got stuck by a frozen sting ray and he didn't listen to me about keeping ur hands away from a sharks mouth. No real damage done though he got lucky.I wish my first shark could have been that big.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice! wheres the pics?


----------



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re:Nice pnes at McFaddin Beach*

Here is a photo of the shark my buddy caught.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Is'nt that a Bull shark ?


----------



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Nice Ones at McFaddin Beach*

Nah I am pretty sure it is a blacktip and the why is because the dorsal fin lines up over the pectoral fins. The nose on the bull shark is more blunt and rounded than a blacktip and the distinctive z pattern on the side. Some blacktips lose the color off their tips when they get older. So included is a guide.


----------

